# النسخة الجديدة من برنامج AutoCAD 2009



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :56:

الى حضراتكم الاصدار الجديد من برنامج الــ AutoCAD 2009 و هو ان شاء الله 12 جزء، و الى سيادتكم الاجزاء الاتيه:

الجزء الاول

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N1LCOH1R

الجزء الثانى

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ELXQTF85

الجزء الثالث

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QU1P5M0K

الجزء الرابع

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UC7XVA5Z

وشكرا


و ان شاء الله جارى تحميل باقى الاجزاء


----------



## تامرالمصرى (2 أبريل 2008)

اجد صعوبة بالغة فى التنزيل من هذا الموقع هل يمكن تغيير ذلك الموقع ان امكن


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 أبريل 2008)

أؤيد تامر فى طلبة هذا


----------



## هاني سليمان (3 أبريل 2008)

و انا اؤيد ذلك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

والله يا جماعة طبعا تحت امركم بس للاسف هذا الموقع هو الوحيد الى بعرف احمل عليه ملفات كبيرة، و المشكلة فى التنزيل من هذا الموقع ممكن ان تنتهى عند تنصيب الـــ Tool Bar الخاصة بالموقع.

نرجوا من سيادتكم الافادة 

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى سيادتكم

الجزء الخامس

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0I1STK8H

الجزء السادس

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SCCHUB0P

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى سيادتكم

الجزء السابع

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=50Q19FKQ


الجزء الثامن

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CPTH9L97


وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الى سيادتكم

الجزء التاسع

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P9L5Y64I

الجزء العاشر

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HDXLVB8I


الجزء الحادى عشر

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IZCNBL3B

الجزء الثانى عشر و الاخير

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GYK2T9O3


الحمد لله رب العالمين قد تم تحميل الاجزاء جميعا الى سيادتكم.

بعد تنزيل هذا الاجزاء فى الجهاز الخاص بسيادتكم يتم الفك بواسطة الملف الاول عن طريق برنامج Winrar و بعد الفك النهائى ان شاء الله، يتم الحصول على ملف ISO يتم اخذ هذا الملف و وضعه فى الــــ Virtual Drive DVD و نم ثم نبدا التنصيب.

ملحوظه:

لو فى نصف التنصيف البرنامج توقف و طلب منك ادخال الاسطوانه او الديسك الثانى، قم بالضغط على زر Cancel وبعد الضغط عليه سوف يتوقف البرنامج عن التنصيب و يخرج .... لا توجد مشاكل، قم مرة اخرى باعادة التنصيب و سوف يقوم البرنامج بالتكملة من حيث توقف.

وبعد ذلك نقوم بعمل Activation عن طريق الـــ Crack المرفق فى الاسطوانه.

وشكرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (7 أبريل 2008)

اعتقد انها خسارة كبيرة ذلك المجهود الرائع اخى الحبيب ولم يستفد منه احد لذلك تجد ندرة فى الردود فبالفعل فشلنا فى تنزيل البرنامج من الموقع المذكور وقد قلت ذلك من قبل حتى بعد تسطيب البار لم تفلح المحاولات على كل حال جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك لكن استحلفك بالله ان وجدت وقتا لديك واستطعت اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع اخر فافعل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 أبريل 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> اعتقد انها خسارة كبيرة ذلك المجهود الرائع اخى الحبيب ولم يستفد منه احد لذلك تجد ندرة فى الردود فبالفعل فشلنا فى تنزيل البرنامج من الموقع المذكور وقد قلت ذلك من قبل حتى بعد تسطيب البار لم تفلح المحاولات على كل حال جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك لكن استحلفك بالله ان وجدت وقتا لديك واستطعت اعادة رفع الملفات على موقع اخر فافعل جزاك الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف شكر على رد حضرتك و الاهتمام، بس لا ادرى المشكلة اين
لانى ارسلته الى بعض الزملاء و قد قاموا بتنزيل الملفات بصورة طبيعيه بعد تنصيب البار، فلا اعلم هل هناك مشكلة فى الجهاز عند حضرتك ام هناك مشكلة اخرى.

ولكن اكد على حضرتك ان لى بعض الزملاء قد استخدموا هذه الروابط بعد تنزيل البار الخاص بالموقع و الحمد لله تم التحميل معهم بنجاح.

على كل حال سوف اقوم بالمحاولة على رفعه فى موقع اخر

وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (7 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك على اهتمامك واتمنى لك مزيدا من الرقى ان شاء الله


----------



## هاجر محمد (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (13 أبريل 2008)

هل البار متوفر في موقع البرنامج اتمني الافادة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (13 أبريل 2008)

نعم اخى الحبيب طارق لكن اعانك الله على بطء التنزيل وبما نجحت فيما فشل فيه الاخرون


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 أبريل 2008)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> هل البار متوفر في موقع البرنامج اتمني الافادة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله متوفر فى الموقع كمان ارجو ان تكون متفائل ولا تاخذ فى اعتبارك كلام الاخرين لانه سبقق الكثير و نزل البرنامج دون عناء و دون تهويل بالامر.


----------



## تامرالمصرى (13 أبريل 2008)

اعتذر اليك اخى الحبيب احمد الطيب الذى احبك فى الله وأقسم بالله انى ماقصدت اساءة او ان اغضبك وانى والله لاتمنى ان يستطيع اخى المهندس طارق ان يستطيع تحميل البرنامج دون عناء ووالله الذى لا اله اللا هو لا احمل لك اللا كل تقدير واحترام وحب حتى وان نعتنى بالمتشائم او من هواة التهويل فارجوك ان تقبل اعتذارى اخى الحبيب 
اما اخى طارق فاتمنى ان يستطيع انزال البرنامج ولعله يتذكرنى برفع البرنامج على موقع اخر ربما استطيع تنزيله مثل الاخرين


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 أبريل 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> اعتذر اليك اخى الحبيب احمد الطيب الذى احبك فى الله وأقسم بالله انى ماقصدت اساءة او ان اغضبك وانى والله لاتمنى ان يستطيع اخى المهندس طارق ان يستطيع تحميل البرنامج دون عناء ووالله الذى لا اله اللا هو لا احمل لك اللا كل تقدير واحترام وحب حتى وان نعتنى بالمتشائم او من هواة التهويل فارجوك ان تقبل اعتذارى اخى الحبيب
> اما اخى طارق فاتمنى ان يستطيع انزال البرنامج ولعله يتذكرنى برفع البرنامج على موقع اخر ربما استطيع تنزيله مثل الاخرين


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على رسالتك وانا لا اقصد شىء من كلامى اتجاهك، وان كنت اقصد شىء فارجو المعذرة عما صدر منى اتجاهك.


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (14 أبريل 2008)

اعشق هذا المنتدي الذي يقربنا من بعض بدون انساب و لا مصالح بيننا و سواء استطعت ان احمله او لا و سواء كان بطيئا او سريعا انا احبكم جميعا في الله و ان لم تكن هذه الروح الجماعية بين المسلمين (و بالاخص المهندسين ) فبين من تكون
شكري للجميع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2008)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> اعشق هذا المنتدي الذي يقربنا من بعض بدون انساب و لا مصالح بيننا و سواء استطعت ان احمله او لا و سواء كان بطيئا او سريعا انا احبكم جميعا في الله و ان لم تكن هذه الروح الجماعية بين المسلمين (و بالاخص المهندسين ) فبين من تكون
> شكري للجميع


 
الشكر لله يا باشمهندس، وشكرا على رسالتك، كما استحلفك بالله ان تطمنى عرفت تحمل ام لا وشكرا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (15 أبريل 2008)

اخي م احمد الطيب 
انا في السعودية و الميجا ابلود كله مقفول عندنا و انا حاليا بدور علي بروكسي علشان اقدر افتح الموقع معلهش حظي كده


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أبريل 2008)

المهندس طارق فوزي قال:


> اخي م احمد الطيب
> انا في السعودية و الميجا ابلود كله مقفول عندنا و انا حاليا بدور علي بروكسي علشان اقدر افتح الموقع معلهش حظي كده


 
حاضر سوف احالو رفعة على موقع اخر بس ممكن تقولى اى المواقع مفتوح عندم فى المملكه

وشكرا


----------



## bradoine (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا بارك الله فيك اخي احمد الطيب على مجهودك الرائع 
أود ان اقدم لك هذاالموقع حيث يمكن ان ترفع فيه الملف (10 G) برابط واحد وهو باللغة الفرنسية 
لكن سهل الاستعمال لتعم الفائدة للجميع وبارك الله فيك
http://dl.free.fr/

اختر من parcourir ملفك ثم بعد انتهاء التحميل ضع بريدك الالكتروني ثم envoyer وسوف يعطيك عنوان الرابط


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 أبريل 2008)

لو فعلا الموضوع زى ما بتقول تبقى اسديت خدمة جليلة جدا للمنتدى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

الى سيادتكم الاجزاء على موقع اخر

الجز الاول

http://dl.free.fr/iWXUj5tG8/AutoCAD2009.part01.rar

ملحوظة
علما بان الموقع باللغة الفرنسية يتم بعد النقر على اللينك النقر على كلمة Télécharger ce fichier وذلك لتحميل الملف

وشكرا


----------



## bradoine (16 أبريل 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> لو فعلا الموضوع زى ما بتقول تبقى اسديت خدمة جليلة جدا للمنتدى



عن اي موضوع ؟


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 أبريل 2008)

موضوع موقع رفع الملفات انا مشاركتى كانت بعد حضرتك مباشرة فكان قصدى انها هاتوفرعلينا تجزيئ الملفات واعادة تجميعها


----------



## bradoine (16 أبريل 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> موضوع موقع رفع الملفات انا مشاركتى كانت بعد حضرتك مباشرة فكان قصدى انها هاتوفرعلينا تجزيئ الملفات واعادة تجميعها



السلام عليكم أخي تامرالمصرى

فعلا هذا الموقع ممتاز ويمكن رفع ملفات بحجم 10 جيغا واتمنى ان يقوم الاخ احمد برفع ملف الاوتوكاد في رابط واحد 
وفقكم الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

الى سيادتكم الاجزاء على موقع اخر

الجز الثانى

http://dl.free.fr/kM6iWHdEx/AutoCAD2009.part02.rar

ملحوظة
علما بان الموقع باللغة الفرنسية يتم بعد النقر على اللينك النقر على كلمة Télécharger ce fichier وذلك لتحميل الملف

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

الى سيادتكم الاجزاء على موقع اخر

الجز الثانى

http://dl.free.fr/oH2ggyGRM/AutoCAD2009.part03.rar

ملحوظة
علما بان الموقع باللغة الفرنسية يتم بعد النقر على اللينك النقر على كلمة Télécharger ce fichier وذلك لتحميل الملف

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته

الى سيادتكم الاجزاء على موقع اخر

الجز الرابع

http://dl.free.fr/e9oxnmksJ/AutoCAD2009.part04.rar

ملحوظة
علما بان الموقع باللغة الفرنسية يتم بعد النقر على اللينك النقر على كلمة Télécharger ce fichier وذلك لتحميل الملف

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 أبريل 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الى سيادتكم الاجزاء على موقع اخر
> 
> ...


 

هذا الجزء الثالث وليس الثانى

وشكرا

http://dl.free.fr/oH2ggyGRM/AutoCAD2009.part03.rar


----------



## bradoine (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 يونيو 2008)

bradoine قال:


> شكرا يا اخى


 

العفو الشكر لله


----------



## eng mohmmed (26 أغسطس 2008)

البرنامج فين مش نقاصه اشتغلات مش قد الحوار متعملهوش ياعم الظريف


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أغسطس 2008)

eng mohmmed قال:


> البرنامج فين مش نقاصه اشتغلات مش قد الحوار متعملهوش ياعم الظريف


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السيد المهندس eng mohmmed تحية طيبة و بعد

سيدى الفاضل الروابط فى الصفحة الاولى و الحمد لله الروابط شغالة و لا يوجد اشتغلات يا باشمهندس

وشكرا


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج بس كل مره بعمله تنزيل بيقف فى النصف زى ما قلت بس بحاول تانى برده مفيش حل مبينزلش


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أكتوبر 2008)

المسلمة هنادى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج بس كل مره بعمله تنزيل بيقف فى النصف زى ما قلت بس بحاول تانى برده مفيش حل مبينزلش


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندسة هنادى المشكلة ممكن تكون فى سرعة الاتصال بالنت و لو هناك اى طريقة اقدر اساعد حضرتك بيها تحت امرك


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

والله انا مش عارفة المشكلة فين بس النت واصل وسرعته كويسة ومع ذلك مش بيكمل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

المسلمة هنادى قال:


> والله انا مش عارفة المشكلة فين بس النت واصل وسرعته كويسة ومع ذلك مش بيكمل


 

طيب حضرتك ممكن تجربى احد برامج ال download accelerator ممكن يساعدك كتير حتى لو انقطع الاتصال ممكن يكمل بعد ما وقف مش من الاول


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ما انا حملته فعلا بس المشكلة انه مش راضى يتصطب وبيقول ادخل الديسك وكل مرة ولم بلغيه وابدا من الاول نفس المشكلة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 أكتوبر 2008)

المسلمة هنادى قال:


> ما انا حملته فعلا بس المشكلة انه مش راضى يتصطب وبيقول ادخل الديسك وكل مرة ولم بلغيه وابدا من الاول نفس المشكلة


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندسة هنادى، سؤال بعد اذن حضرتك، هل تم تنزيل البرنامج بالكامل على جهاز حضرتك؟ ان كانت الاجابة بنعم فمشكلة بسيطة ان شاء الله، انه حضرتك لا يتم التنصيب من ال CD و لكن ارمى الملفات ال Hard Desk و يتم التنصيب منها و ان شاء الله سوف لا تواجهك اى مشاكل فى التنصيب، و ان كانت المشكلة شىء اخر ارجوكى ان تعلمينى بيها.

وشكرا


----------

